# مهندس المكتب الفني ام مهندس الصيانه



## هاني ابو سالم (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله عليكم الشهر الكريم بالخير والمين والبركات والامن والامان


اخواني انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس حديث التخرج الحمد لله ربنا وفقني واشتغلت في شركه كبيره محترمه وكان الاتفاق علي ان العمل مهندس صيانه والحمد لله استلمت الشغل علي هذاالاتفاق ولكن السيد مدير العمليات الصناعيه قالي لي انا محتاجك معايا في المكتب الفني ( اعداد التقارير الحاله الفنيه للماكينات وانتاجية كل منها وكفائتها وما الي ذلك ) فوافقت والحمد لله استلمت العمل واصبح لي مكتب خاص وما الي ذلك ....


سؤالي !!!؟؟؟؟؟

هل وظيفة المكتب الفني مفيده لي كمهندس في بداية حياته العمليه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!! محتاج رايكم ضروري 

هناك مدرستين ....

المدرسه الاولي :: تقول بان المهندس حديث التخرج لازم ( يتمرمط ) يعني يتبهدل في الشغل وصيانه وانتاج وكدا الاول وبعدين ممكن يدخل مكتب فني .

المدرسه الثانيه :: تقول لا مانع من ذلك لانه مع مرور الوقت يصبح لديه خبره بالماكينات من الناحيه الانتاجيه والكفاءه وغيرها ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يعمل سوي ان يكون مهندس مكتب فني ( لانه يتعامل مع ارقام فقط ) .
ارجوكم اخواني الكرام محتاج مشورتكم ورايكم مع اعتبار بان الراتب معقول جدااااااااا بالنسبه للشغل حاليا في مصر !!!!!!!!


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

